# Clownfish Help



## wiqedsinz (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok I have a saltwater tank ... I'm new with it , my daughter wanted a nemo...

Anyhow , Everything in my tank is fine Except the CLown fish ... They keep dying ... Is their a secret to clown fish that i just dont know about ? 

Ph 8.1
Salt 1.023 

I dont have real coral just real aneomes
The tank is betwen 75-80 degrees .... 


I have bought the clown fish from three different stores.... I bring them home let them float an hour , then release their fine the first day & night and day again ... but the 2nd night they die... I find them belly up in the morning . 


I am so lost.... Any suggestions ?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

Please provide more details. There is a sticky thread in this section containing questions for you to answer. Size of tank, water parameters such as ammonia, nitrites and nitrates and how you have cycled the tank are the questions often being asked when someone has a problem.

Good luck.


----------

